# EF300 2.8 and 400 2.8 Mark IIs shipping?



## thepancakeman (Aug 25, 2011)

According to www.the-digital-picture.com:

"Canonâ€™s new EF300mm f/2.8L IS II USM and EF400mm f/2.8L IS II USM L-series telephoto lenses are now shipping to selected pro dealers."


----------



## Flake (Aug 29, 2011)

It really is disspiriting to see just how much more we have to pay for the same items in rip off Britain. The 400mm f/2.8 at $11500 in the US costs $14600 in the UK, even our stupidly high taxes don't account for that level of disparity, and when that is multiplied across the whole range of camera gear then the rip off is enormous.

I think if I needed to buy one of these lenses it would be cost effective to hop on a plane buy one & bring it back with me!


----------



## Heidrun (Aug 29, 2011)

Flake said:


> It really is disspiriting to see just how much more we have to pay for the same items in rip off Britain. The 400mm f/2.8 at $11500 in the US costs $14600 in the UK, even our stupidly high taxes don't account for that level of disparity, and when that is multiplied across the whole range of camera gear then the rip off is enormous.
> 
> I think if I needed to buy one of these lenses it would be cost effective to hop on a plane buy one & bring it back with me!



In Norway we pay 18.153 dollar


----------



## Dr.Jones (Aug 29, 2011)

Heidrun said:


> Flake said:
> 
> 
> > It really is disspiriting to see just how much more we have to pay for the same items in rip off Britain. The 400mm f/2.8 at $11500 in the US costs $14600 in the UK, even our stupidly high taxes don't account for that level of disparity, and when that is multiplied across the whole range of camera gear then the rip off is enormous.
> ...



16.300 US$ in denmark, at least we aint Norway


----------



## iaind (Aug 29, 2011)

Flake said:


> It really is disspiriting to see just how much more we have to pay for the same items in rip off Britain. The 400mm f/2.8 at $11500 in the US costs $14600 in the UK, even our stupidly high taxes don't account for that level of disparity, and when that is multiplied across the whole range of camera gear then the rip off is enormous.
> 
> I think if I needed to buy one of these lenses it would be cost effective to hop on a plane buy one & bring it back with me!



I agree UK prices are too high.
Just remember to add 6-8% Customs duty and 20% vat plus your trip costs before crossing the pond.


----------



## Heidrun (Aug 29, 2011)

Dr.Jones said:


> Heidrun said:
> 
> 
> > Flake said:
> ...



Thats right. Ore should i say calling dr Jones


----------



## Saurus (Aug 30, 2011)

Yup, it really is a rip-off in Europe!!!


----------



## labellenature (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,

I got mine friday for 7000$ Can. Wow! If you're waiting for one, you will love it. Sharp and fast. Can't wait to test it whit the 2x III.

AndrÃ© Labelle
Quebec, Canada


----------



## kubelik (Sep 6, 2011)

iaind said:


> Flake said:
> 
> 
> > It really is disspiriting to see just how much more we have to pay for the same items in rip off Britain. The 400mm f/2.8 at $11500 in the US costs $14600 in the UK, even our stupidly high taxes don't account for that level of disparity, and when that is multiplied across the whole range of camera gear then the rip off is enormous.
> ...



that's assuming you declare it ... take it out from the cardboard and remove the plastic wrap, make sure you've brought some other photo equipment, and no one will assume it's not just a piece of equipment that you've owned and used for some time.


----------

